

Obamacare.com - Drupal website with stock theme and default branding not removed - aram
http://www.obamacare.com

======
aram
The website is supposed to be responsive - just try resizing the screen to see
the original theme logo and other elements.

Used theme is called "News Center". You can find it just by Googling "News
Center Drupal theme".

